# Ralph Lauren polo suits ,where are they manufactured ?



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

I have two Ralph Lauren suits I purchased 30 years ago , Both are labeled Ralph 
Lauren "Polo "
Were there different types of Ralph Lauren suits than ? did Lauren 
manufacture suits in Europe 30 years ago ? One is Blue and the other Gray.
Thanks


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend. depends on the year and time frame I got RL polo made in Canada and looked like a Samuelson Over the years some blazers and tweeds made in Italy Polo to me has been true and honest in their clothing and where made I have felt an honest buy from RL than any other places And they will tell you I have been told Italian maker corneliani in the past I do not feel polo seeks cheaper outsourcing like the rest of the world It's my opinion. nice day my friend


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

There are some serious PRL experts on this forum, so I'm sure if you give more details it can be determined. The Polo II blue labels I heard were made by Cornelli, in Italy.

I'm not sure I agree with DukeGrad (and his lack of punctuation) about PRL outsourcing. Most of their stuff is made in China and I don't know how we know they are being made by anybody other than 14 year-olds. PRL went to China manufacturing for things like polo/tennis shirts and jeans long before most other menswear brands.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ I have yet to see a chinese PRL suit. and the op was specifically referring to "suits"

A 30yr vintage was in all likelihood made in the USA. They didn't put a made in USA tag on these but a quick look at the agwu union tag should say it all.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

statboy said:


> There are some serious PRL experts on this forum, so I'm sure if you give more details it can be determined. The Polo II blue labels I heard were made by Cornelli, in Italy.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with DukeGrad (and his lack of punctuation) about PRL outsourcing. Most of their stuff is made in China and I don't know how we know they are being made by anybody other than 14 year-olds. PRL went to China manufacturing for things like polo/tennis shirts and jeans long before most other menswear brands.


Lucky for many of us that we're not graded on _punctuation_ anyway. Perhaps you should focus on the punctuation in your own posts,...leave DukeGrad be and mind your own posts statboy.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

statboy said:


> There are some serious PRL experts on this forum, so I'm sure if you give more details it can be determined. The Polo II blue labels I heard were made by Cornelli, in Italy.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with DukeGrad (and his lack of punctuation) about PRL outsourcing. Most of their stuff is made in China and I don't know how we know they are being made by anybody other than 14 year-olds. PRL went to China manufacturing for things like polo/tennis shirts and jeans long before most other menswear brands.


Punctuation isn't really something that you can disagree or agree with, there simply is, or is not, a dot.

Also, I wonder whom these superhuman 14 year olds who can manufacture to such high quality are?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen
You spelling experts get off my case Again please see my last post about my new I phone my wife got me with a GPS for my safety Again read my post about altzheimers On this small phone with my ****** eyesight It is hard to write Again, You gen y and x and z KMA and get a science degree and forget your silver dollar you won in your dumb spelling bee God there is more to life than my spelling at this time Andy? Get rid of all the arrogant, narcisstic gen y and x on this forum!!!You need me and Ken pollack trying to educate these asses about clothing, life and how to rewards Human Being!!

it is not my altzheimers doing this punks it is a blind nan on a small phone trying the latest technology BT W I am text stupid My lit major professors just Stay off of me!!! My dear friends after 25 years of military service after 27 years of emergency medicine I can honestly say I punched my freaking ticket!! Damn I get pissed huh? Leave me be your spelling bee champs Probably the only trophy on you'd wall!! done


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My desk top for your spelling jerks

Gentlemen, try to understand a human being before you speak. In the military, we have a term. **** happens, and tp people themselves.
I have been here a while, and I have come to grips with something.
I can not stand those Gen Y and X types here. It is true, your are arrogant.
You are narcisstic.
I beg you young gentlemen, to learn before it is too late.
To treat humans with dignity.
One day you will get your ass kicked!
I am pulling out of here. I work hard to try to help you people with guidance, and direction regarding clothing.
And you correct my spelling. Try to understand the situation.
One day you are gonna run up a gentleman like me, and get your ass kicked!!!!!!!!!!!
I am taking a breather from this, I do not need an arrogant young man correcting my spelling.
The 2 above KM, taking a breather
Jimmy


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

statboy said:


> There are some serious PRL experts on this forum, so I'm sure if you give more details it can be determined. The Polo II blue labels I heard were made by Cornelli, in Italy.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with DukeGrad (and his lack of punctuation) about PRL outsourcing. Most of their stuff is made in China and I don't know how we know they are being made by anybody other than 14 year-olds. PRL went to China manufacturing for things like polo/tennis shirts and jeans long before most other menswear brands.


I don't believe any of the Ralph Lauren proper brands have suits or tailored clothing made in China, but I could be mistaken. I know the licensed Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) used to be made in Canada, but is now made in China. Chaps and American Living suits were made in China, but now seem to be made in India.

I have noticed that Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) dress shirts seem to be made in China now, though until as recently as a year or two ago they were made in places such as Hong Kong and other southeast Asia countries.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Currently the Polo Purple and Black label suits are made in a factory in Italy, where I just visited, but I can't tell you the name! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hockeyinsider said:


> I don't believe any of the Ralph Lauren proper brands have suits or tailored clothing made in China, but I could be mistaken. I know the licensed Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) used to be made in Canada, but is now made in China. Chaps and American Living suits were made in China, but now seem to be made in India.
> 
> I have noticed that Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) dress shirts seem to be made in China now, though until as recently as a year or two ago they were made in places such as Hong Kong and other southeast Asia countries.


This last part has gotten me thinking: what is Hong Kong's status for garment manufacturing now? They've become part of China again, so are clothes made in Hong Kong now tagged as "Made In China," or would the tag still reflect Hong Kong? I ask because HK tailoring is (at least I have this impression) quite a bit better respected than Chinese tailoring. Is it still possibly to tell from the tag?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Andy said:


> Currently the Polo Purple and Black label suits are made in a factory in Italy, where I just visited, but I can't tell you the name! :icon_smile_wink:


Will you be posting photos of your trip?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This last part has gotten me thinking: what is Hong Kong's status for garment manufacturing now? They've become part of China again, so are clothes made in Hong Kong now tagged as "Made In China," or would the tag still reflect Hong Kong? I ask because HK tailoring is (at least I have this impression) quite a bit better respected than Chinese tailoring. Is it still possibly to tell from the tag?


Hong Kong.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hockeyinsider said:


> Hong Kong.


That's good to know. Thank you.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> Hong Kong.


I do know that many tailors in HK actually get the garments made up in Shenzhen, Guangdong province just over the border in the Mainland. So what actually happens is your measurement are taken in HK, they're faxed or emailed to the Shenzhen factories or workshops. The garments are then motorcycle couriered back and forth to the tailor shops in HK for fittings, adjustments and final delivery. Reason is of course, labour costs are much lower in the Mainland than they are in HK.

Many things marked as "Made in Hong Kong" are actually made in Mainland China, maybe some finishing, final assembly and packaging might be done in HK to comply with any legalities.

Years ago "Made in Hong Kong" on commodities, usually meant cheap 'n' nasty, e.g. cheap clothes and transistor radios. These days wages and living costs in HK are often on a level with many major western cities.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> I know the licensed Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) used to be made in Canada, but is now made in China.


I have one from each place; bought about a year apart.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> I don't believe any of the Ralph Lauren proper brands have suits or tailored clothing made in China, but I could be mistaken. I know the licensed Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) used to be made in Canada, but is now made in China. Chaps and American Living suits were made in China, but now seem to be made in India.
> 
> I have noticed that *Polo Ralph Lauren *(blue label) dress shirts seem to be made in China now, though until as recently as a year or two ago they were made in places such as Hong Kong and other southeast Asia countries.


We've just had a new Polo RL shop open here in Xilinhot, a real one for a change. AFAICT all the stock is made in China and SE Asia. Not sure what the label colour codes mean, RL can be quite confusing on this, like black label, blue label, purple label, green label, etc.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Andy said:


> Currently the Polo Purple and Black label suits are made in a factory in Italy, where I just visited, but I can't tell you the name! :icon_smile_wink:


So does this mean its no longer the case that purple label are made by St Andrews and Cantarelli and Black label by Caruso?


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

firedancer said:


> ^ I have yet to see a chinese PRL suit. and the op was specifically referring to "suits"
> 
> A 30yr vintage was in all likelihood made in the USA. They didn't put a made in USA tag on these but a quick look at the agwu union tag should say it all.


Thank you , you are correct I did find the union label in both suits.
The quality of the two suits is excellent. There is a agwu tag .
Thanks


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

127.72 and Bjorn thank you for your comments. Have appreciated all along.

Statboy, in response to your comment about my knowledge about RL Polo and Purple Label. First of all, read before you make any comments.
My first Polo tweed is about 20 years older than you, if not more.
I have never seen a Polo RL, or Purple Label suit. MADE in China. They may outsource underwear, sweaters.
As I stated, Ralph Lauren was true as best he could with suits, and blazers.
I have seen USA, ITaly, Canada. Not China.
This goes with blazers as well.
They are made in Italy now.
Your comment about my knowledge regarding this is not called for. First, you need to research yourself, educate yourself before you make a comment like that.
As I said, I have been wearing Polo, Brooks brothers and all the others for a very long time.
Before you input, get some wisdom and insight, before you address a forums such as this.
I again, PM you regarding the way you speak to human beings.
I pray you take my education, and come back with a kind, caring approach to a gentlemens forum!

Gentlemen, have a nice day, and sorry for this

Jimmy

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Haffman said:


> So does this mean its no longer the case that purple label are made by St Andrews and Cantarelli and Black label by Caruso?


Makes sense that they would find one maker with multiple models and grades of tailoring. Much better for the bottom line at RL. If this is true, and I have no reason to doubt Sir Andy, then you can bet that it is likely one of the bigger Italian firms.


----------



## clemente21 (May 16, 2013)

Hey - can anyone help me identify the model of this Polo suit? It's 3B, side vent.

Thanks so much


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a Corneliani tag


----------



## clemente21 (May 16, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> That's a Corneliani tag


Thanks - good to know. Any idea what RL model it's referring to? I think "Blue Label" means something other than Polo I-IV, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

clemente21 said:


> Thanks - good to know. Any idea what RL model it's referring to? I think "Blue Label" means something other than Polo I-IV, but I'm not sure.


If it's a 3-button with side vents, with natural shoulders and no ticket pocket, it's a Polo II.


----------



## clemente21 (May 16, 2013)

Matt S said:


> If it's a 3-button with side vents, with natural shoulders and no ticket pocket, it's a Polo II.


Ah - for some reason I thought that the polo IIs included that name on the label, and if it said "blue label" it was some other cut.


----------



## clemente21 (May 16, 2013)

one more question on this - the jacket buttons three, but when I took it to a tailor today he said it wasn't a 3 roll 2. This makes sense I suppose as the top button can close. However, even if it's not a 3 roll 2 cut, the lapel should have a little roll to it right? As of now, the top button is clearly visible and looks rather odd - can I take it to a dry cleaner and get a more roll (albeit gentle) from a pressing?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

clemente21 said:


> Ah - for some reason I thought that the polo IIs included that name on the label, and if it said "blue label" it was some other cut.


I have two Polo II pieces; one says Polo II and the other matches your label. They both said Polo II on the sleeve tag when I bought them.



clemente21 said:


> one more question on this - the jacket buttons three, but when I took it to a tailor today he said it wasn't a 3 roll 2. This makes sense I suppose as the top button can close. However, even if it's not a 3 roll 2 cut, the lapel should have a little roll to it right? As of now, the top button is clearly visible and looks rather odd - can I take it to a dry cleaner and get a more roll (albeit gentle) from a pressing?


My Polo II jackets all roll gently over the top button. I take it you bought this second-hand? The lapel was probably pressed incorrectly and it can be pressed back into shape. If you have a tailor, he could probably do a better job at pressing than the cleaners could.


----------



## clemente21 (May 16, 2013)

Matt S said:


> I have two Polo II pieces; one says Polo II and the other matches your label. They both said Polo II on the sleeve tag when I bought them.
> 
> My Polo II jackets all roll gently over the top button. I take it you bought this second-hand? The lapel was probably pressed incorrectly and it can be pressed back into shape. If you have a tailor, he could probably do a better job at pressing than the cleaners could.


I go to a good tailor (Pierre in midtown), and he is positive it's cut to button the top two. However, I'd much prefer it to roll to the middle - is it worth trying to press it into a shape it wasn't intended to be? I assume not...


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a 18 year old Chaps by Ralph Lauren navy flannel suit that was made in the US. Really nice heavier weight cloth. Any idea who was making these for RL in the mid-90's?


----------

